# TORONTO | 2 Queen West | 34m | 7 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Somemidtowner, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

Great plan! Except for the new glass thing on the top IMO... but still a massive improvement.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New pedestrian bridge


























New renders: 




























What the building looked like in 1897:


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

The ugly grey facade coming off...

















http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...4m-7s-cadillac-fairview-zeidler.19675/page-31


----------

